# purglas 350-4 opinions



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

not familiar with this rod, but hear that they're great.. anyone have any info would be gratefull. thanks in advance.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*350-4*

I have fished a 350-3. Great 6 and bait rod. I have fished a 400-4 cut to 12'6". Nice rod. A 400-5 cut to 12'"6 is a great eight and bait rod. I looked at a 350-4 but passed on it. I felt the 400-4 cut is a better 8 0z rod. I have fished a 350-2 as well as many other Purglas small surf and boat rods. I like them a lot.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I also have the 350-3.Just right for the new edition blues or the striped ones.Ditto surf rat....the R


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks guys.. do those purglas have the thick handle like the zippy or skinny ones.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Purglas*

They have thick handles for the most part. The 1 piece boat rods are the exception. Triming the handles helps. They are not too thick. They are getting harder to get.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

I have a 350-2 that will turn four years old in February. I use it primarily as a "big Fish" rod(Tarpon, Bull Reds and Sharks) here in NE FL. I realize that a "6 oz" stick is not going to load anything like the 350-4 that is unlimited, but she sure is a great fishing rod. I favor the 350-2 over my Breakaway 1508 for similar applications.

I had it spined as a spinner and fitted with Fuji Low Riders (7 guides plus tip), and have fished it lots as a conventional. I use either a Penn 535 or Daiwa Emblem 5500 with the rod.

I don't consider this a "thick" handled rod in the 350-2 configuration; not sure how much more thick a 350-4 might be.

If you buy the rod, hope you like it as much as I do.


----------



## Cor (Oct 6, 2006)

*Purglas*

I have used this companies blanks to make rods for the past 15 (or so) years.

They cast well, & are pretty strong. Found the people at Purglas helpful when I occasionally needed to talk to them.

The series of blanks/rods that have been marketed in the US seem to be different to what we use, so it is difficult for me to comment on a specific type of rod.


----------

